# My 65 G planted tank with angels.



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## bucow (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy smokes!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Wow, that's spectacular!

Now you have to tell us how you do it! ;-)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You should consider entering in the POTM contest.
A very beautiful aquarium. What are the stats?


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

that's a great picture! i'd like to post some of my own tank.. do you know what the dimensions are in pixels of your picture? i use photoshop... i find that i lose tons of resolution when i try to upload... think you can help me out? pm me if you would


----------



## will_abs (Jul 26, 2009)

*Planted Tank*

WoW!!!, that tank looks amazing...please share your secret


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*No secret at all*

Light: 4 x 39 w T5HO
CO2: 10 lb cylinder with AquaMedic Regulator/solenoid (the needle valve has some small issue and I have to open it manually every morning when the solenoid is turned on by the timer otherwise it will be stuck, planning to buy some inline needle valve) and the CO2 reactor is pushed by the powerhead. 
Fertilizer: add it daily based on PPS-PRO approach.


----------



## will_abs (Jul 26, 2009)

*65G planted tank with angels*

Thank very much for sharing, I'm sure those angels are happy ...

Cheers!


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

wow that is def an amazing tank...
how is the maintenance on that?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

looking great bud, i might have to pick up some hemianthus microanthemoids from u... or maybe trade..


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Just change water once a week and add fertilizer once a day.of course, I have to keep trimming some plants.



shrtmann said:


> wow that is def an amazing tank...
> how is the maintenance on that?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, Jimmy, we may trade. I already picked up some plants from you before, and they are doing very well. Last time I got some L'aromatic and star grass from you, remember? what else do you have right now? Thx.



jimmyjam said:


> looking great bud, i might have to pick up some hemianthus microanthemoids from u... or maybe trade..


----------



## KRS (Jan 15, 2010)

Obviously your doing an awesome job..

Your tank looks great.. hope mine will look like that one day.

KRS( beginner)


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

that my friend is a lot of plants, well done


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

AMAZING TANK! looks like a jungle!


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

been thinking to keep angelfish, this might just give me the motivation, awesome looking tank.


----------

